# Would love to see your sables!



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new here (posted an introduction thread if anyone saw it) :] I just adopted my first GSD pup and he's a little sable baby. I've loved the breed ever since I was a little girl and always dreamed of a black & red blanket back, but this sable pup captured my heart. He's a huge sweetheart and very outgoing, but he was not quite as hyper as his littermates. Still very confident and adventurous, though! Seemed like a perfect fit for me. Meet Dallas! (He's about 5 weeks. I get to take him home during the first week of February.)










Here's a couple pictures of Dallas' dad; unfortunately, I couldn't get a good picture of his momma. She was a black & tan, with mostly dark markings. That's her in the corner of the second pic.



















*Anyway, to the point!* (Can't help but be excited for my little man :laugh
For those of you that own sable dogs, I would absolutely love for you to post pictures of them. Now that I've looked more into the sables, I've fallen in love with them and am so glad that's what I ended up with. I find the way their coat changes with age & season to be absolutely fascinating!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you seen this thread yet?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85901-sables.html

Or this one?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/137687-sables-33-a.html

Those should keep you happy for a little while.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's my sable brat Shasta


















and my Zena girl


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

And here's the other brat, Shasta!

8 Weeks:










And 7 months:


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Have you seen this thread yet?
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85901-sables.html
> 
> Or this one?
> ...


I haven't! I tried to look around but there are just SO many threads :blush: Thanks for the links!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Paula, she looks very similar to how she did at 8 weeks old. i dont think i ever noticed before!


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!

Paula--that is one of the cutest puppy photos I have ever seen. I love her plush coat.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Krystal, yes, she was very dark when we got her...then she turned into a strawberry blonde with a black stripe down her back:










And then darkened back up again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Krystal, yes, she was very dark when we got her...then she turned into a strawberry blonde with a black stripe down her back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
still probably one of my favorite pictures of her. that head tilt is too cute!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

xArsAmatoria said:


> Paula--that is one of the cutest puppy photos I have ever seen. I love her plush coat.


Thank you! Funny story...

We live in the Seattle area and Shasta's breeder is in Idaho. She was going to be coming over to visit someone in the area, so she said she'd bring Shasta over with her so we could have a look at her. We still had to drive about an hour to the rendevous point. All the way there, my husband kept saying, "Just because we're going to see her, doesn't mean we're going to bring her home."

Our 18 year old daughter was with us and she was rolling her eyes. I mean, we'd seen pictures of Shasta and you can see how cute she was. We knew there was no way we'd be going home without the puppy! So we meet the breeder, she gets Shasta out of the car and my daughter and I practically had to beat my husband off to be able to hold the puppy! And the rest is history.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> still probably one of my favorite pictures of her. that head tilt is too cute!


We make her do it all the time on purpose...it doesn't take much.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Shasta cracks me up- even through those times when she was driving you insane, I secretly smiled! She's just too cute, which is probably all that saved her life


----------



## miaferominka (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Shasta cracks me up- even through those times when she was driving you insane, I secretly smiled! She's just too cute, which is probably all that saved her life


It has and continues to save her bacon on a daily basis!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if puppies werent so darn cute, they'd never make it to adulthood!!! kinda like kids lol.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's 9 1/2 month old Panzer


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a few new ones of My girl Bella. Taken jus a lil while ago


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a few new ones of My girl Bella. Taken jus a lil while ago


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Christen, that second picture looks like my future! (Minus the snow, I'm in Florida. Although, I am looking to move to Colorado down the road.) Haha, I have a pom that looks almost exactly like the other dog :] Doesn't look like yours is a pom, but they sure look similar. My boy Romeo has the same strawberry blonde fur, I joke and say he's a "giant" pomeranian. I've had him since I was in 6th grade but he's still as playful as ever--I know he's going to be happy to have Dallas to run around the yard with!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

xArsAmatoria said:


> Christen, that second picture looks like my future! (Minus the snow, I'm in Florida. Although, I am looking to move to Colorado down the road.) Haha, I have a pom that looks almost exactly like the other dog :] Doesn't look like yours is a pom, but they sure look similar. My boy Romeo has the same strawberry blonde fur, I joke and say he's a "giant" pomeranian. I've had him since I was in 6th grade but he's still as playful as ever--I know he's going to be happy to have Dallas to run around the yard with!


what part of Colorado will you be moving to?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Here's 9 1/2 month old Panzer


 
Panzer looks like he's enjoying the snow!!! Love that shepherd grin!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ugg I hate when I dbl post :blush: were not sure what Chewie is he was left in front of a pawn shop the next town over. We think pom or spitz mix he's about 15 pounds. He looked nothing like he does now jus a couple weeks after we found him he lost his puppy teeth and really POOFED out. This is what he looked like when we first brought him home


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

This is our boy, Killian!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is Ditto. On her papers she was called sable but Im not 100% sure she would be considered sable. As you can see, she has hardly any black. You can only see the black on her tail and by her ears. She has some random black hairs on her back, but they arent noticeable unless you really look. She is unique thats for sure.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Your Ditto has got to be a 'one in a million'. I've never seen a color like that, very unique and attractive.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Did someone say Sable?? We've got a whole mess of those here... 

Ike-









Argos-
As a pup at 8 weeks.









At about a year old.









Now as an almost 4 year old.


















Anka-









Cade-









Cade and Tag









Tag- 
9 weeks









3 months









5 months (Got really dark)









7 months (lightened up some again and is about here in color currently)









10 months


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's my boy Kain @ 8 mos lying in his favorite spot by daddy's chair. The other is a photochopped pic of Kain (I was bored).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JKlatsky.... i love you're dogs. they're so beautiful! also gives me hope that Shasta may yet get darker still.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> what part of Colorado will you be moving to?!


I won't necessarily be moving, but it has always been a dream of mine. I'm still a young'n (only 18) so it will be down the road, if it does happen!

My family and I used take skiing/snowboarding trips every spring break. We visited a couple different resorts, but visited Breckenridge 3 times and I absolutely fell in love with the city. I don't know if I would move directly to Breck, but I would most definitely want to be close to it! Maybe somewhere in the Colorado Springs area.

But like I said, it is just a dream. I'm sure my dog would love the snow though; GSDs seem to enjoy it so much! And I certainly miss it.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Your Ditto has got to be a 'one in a million'. I've never seen a color like that, very unique and attractive.


Thank you. Her mom was all white and her dad was mostly black with red legs.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> JKlatsky.... i love you're dogs. they're so beautiful! also gives me hope that Shasta may yet get darker still.


Agreed! They're beautiful. I will admit I've always been partial to the darker coloring, too  Dallas's parents are both pretty dark so I'm hoping he'll take that path, as well.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> Thank you. Her mom was all white and her dad was mostly black with red legs.


Oh wow, that must've been a colorful litter! The white shepherds are so majestic-looking.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My sweet, funny, strong-willed, floppy-eared sable Cash. I miss him so much! :rip:


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Cash was a handsome boy! I know it's "bad" and they can get ear infections easier, but I'm secretly hoping Dallas has a floppy ear  it is just so CUTE!

I'm sorry for your loss, but he looks like he had a wonderful life


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Make sure you have a camera ready at just about all times ... with a new pup, you'll be taking SO many pictures!! And with a sable, they're constantly changing colors ... 

My mini-aussie has one ear up, one ear down ... I love it. 

Here's my 3 month old sable, Logan.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Auron Ze Stribrneho Kamene 7 months old.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

I really have truly fallen in love with the sables, I'm so pleased the pup I chose ended up being a sable! Everyone's dogs really are so beautiful  And I already love showing off mine, haha.

I went to visit Dallas again today (the breeder also has Dachshunds, and a friend of mine wanted to purchase one, so I tagged along so I could see my boy). Although his markings haven't started to change much, he has grown so much over the last two weeks. His face is really starting to mature! Here's the first photo I took of him (Dec 30):








The pups were at the point where their vision still wasn't 100% clear, so he was a bit shy.

And now today:









He's so curious, adventurous, and full of kisses. He doesn't sit still for pictures quite yet so I gotta hold him to get a good one! But he focuses instantly on me and the camera, it's great.

I asked the breeder and she said when he was born, he was almost all black, with some tan on his legs and head. I was very happy to hear that  I cannot WAIT to see how his colors change! (nor can I wait to bring my lil man home. 3 more weeks!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo :wub:


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Brand new pic of my sable girl, courtesy of jaggirl:











And some slightly older pics:


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw Halo in one of the other threads, she is absolutely stunning! LOVE that intense stare, and the tufts behind her ears are so cute :]


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

SchDDR said:


> Brand new pic of my sable girl, courtesy of jaggirl:


I have a new-found love for watching dogs train bite work. I got to watch a few adult dobermans who have been trained for years, and a 1.5 y/o GSD who was just learning, it was a truly inspirational thing to see in person! Your girl actually looks similar to the GSD I saw, coincidentally enough. She was the first sable I had ever seen in person... Just beautiful


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Debbie, I <3 Halo! What a stunner!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> My sweet, funny, strong-willed, floppy-eared sable Cash. I miss him so much! :rip:


Your beloved Cash was so handsome.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my lil girl Freya


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

APBTLove said:


>



Is that a shepherd smile? Haha, I haven't yet gotten the pleasure of seeing a GSD smile


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

xArsAmatoria said:


> I won't necessarily be moving, but it has always been a dream of mine. I'm still a young'n (only 18) so it will be down the road, if it does happen!
> 
> My family and I used take skiing/snowboarding trips every spring break. We visited a couple different resorts, but visited Breckenridge 3 times and I absolutely fell in love with the city. I don't know if I would move directly to Breck, but I would most definitely want to be close to it! Maybe somewhere in the Colorado Springs area.
> 
> But like I said, it is just a dream. I'm sure my dog would love the snow though; GSDs seem to enjoy it so much! And I certainly miss it.


 
i'm from C. Springs. Born and raised. NEVER been skiiing lol. Not my thing. its a great place IMO but i'm biased. lol. i'm 24 and anxiously waiting for the day i can move back home. But i'm married to a navy guy so its gonna be a while. Breckenridge is a nice place though.... but expensive lol


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i'm from C. Springs. Born and raised. NEVER been skiiing lol. Not my thing. its a great place IMO but i'm biased. lol. i'm 24 and anxiously waiting for the day i can move back home. But i'm married to a navy guy so its gonna be a while. Breckenridge is a nice place though.... but expensive lol


Colorado Springs is one of the areas I've considered, actually  That's like me, living in FL... The beach has never been my thing. My friends think I'm crazy. Oh well; they also think I'm crazy for my GSD love! Shows what they know :smirk:
Breck definitely is beautiful, but yes, that's exactly why I doubt I'll ever actually live there, haha. I just love the feel the whole town has.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think Ditto would be a very light (or faded) sable, with bright points









Here is the sable that started it all for me, childhood dog









and my sable now, Tessa


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

Enjoying seeing all the beautiful Sables. So cool to see how their coloring changes. Here's our girl Sophie:

At 5 wks at the breeders:









8 weeks the day we brought her home:









Sophie around 3 mos with big brother Sam about 16 mos:









And now at 6.5 mos.:









To OP good luck with your pup. Hope the wait goes quickly for ya.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Here's my sable Justin (video)*

I have some footage to show you the various changes of sables. Everyday seem like an added marking here and there... He's 8.5 months in the pictures... the video is from a recent snow... his first snow...




 (9 months)





 (8-14 weeks)


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

that picture of Sophie and Sam is cute

Here is my little man. I only have pictures of him sleeping, he moves around too much when he is awake!


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks Knight - It is hard to get them to hold still though. Your little sleeping guy looks pretty sweet!


----------

